
Programming in an undergraduate CS curriculum (2009) [pdf] - mpiedrav
http://www.stroustrup.com/software.pdf
======
Bostonian
According to
[http://www.stroustrup.com/papers.html](http://www.stroustrup.com/papers.html)
the paper is from 2009. I wonder if Stroustrup's views have changed since
then.

